# e-mail registrierungs seite



## sub7even (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja,
also ich habe einen Server eingerichtet.
Ums mir leichter zu machen
und zeit zu spaaren,
habe ich Plesk verwendet für den Apache server
alles was dazu gehört.

Jetzt möchte ich einen e-mail Service wie web.de gmx.net u.Ä.
auf meinem Server laufen lassen, mein Problem ist nun,
dass ich nicht weis wie ich ohne Plesk eine neue e-mail einrichten soll.
Bzw. die user sich selbst für eine e-mail addresse Registrieren können.

Wie gesagt...
e-mail, apache, mysql ist alles mit Plesk eingerichtet.

Zur abfrage der e-mails verwende ich die aktuelle RoundCube version.

Müsste nur wissen wie ich mein oben beschriebenes Problem behoben bekomme.
*Hoffe mir kann jemand Helfen* =)


----------

